# Amazon appstore unknown error



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's the message I keep getting when I try to open an app. 

I had a problem last week with Parental Controls and Amazon advised me to restore factory defaults and redownload my favorites. Did that Tuesday and everything was working fine. Worked fine Wednesday and Thursday. 

Then Thursday night I started getting the above message advising me to redownload the app. I don't have Wi-Fi where I'm at right now, and I guess I can download through the usb port, but I'd like to know if anyone else is having this problem and why it's happening.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you connected to the internet on your fire?
Use the back door... Go to Amazon.com  in the search box click on apps for android and then on go.  That will avoid the app.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Are you connected to the internet on your fire?
> Use the back door... Go to Amazon.com in the search box click on apps for android and then on go. That will avoid the app.


Don't have Wi-Fi where I'm at right now. I can hook up with my usb and redownload or wait until I get to Wi-Fi tomorrow and delete everything from my device and redownload.

It's all of the apps. Books are fine, but the apps won't load.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you try a restart?

Some apps need to connect to the Internet...my apps seem to connect fine.

Hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never experienced this problem, but I'm 99% sure it has to do with some running app that wants the internet and can't find it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I tried connecting through the usb, but that didn't work. I'll try a restart.

Ann, what you said makes sense. Maybe a restart will clear it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a similarly ridiculous thing happen on my phone the other week. . . . .all I wanted was to use 'night clock' which does nothing more than show the time in red numbers so I could see it from across the room.  I wasn't home.  For some reason I never could figure out, every time I started the app, within a minute a pop up came up saying it couldn't connect to the internet. Why does it need the internet to show the time?!  I closed Every Other App that was running and still got the message.  The really stupid thing is it had worked just fine, in the same place in the building for the first 4 nights! It was most annoying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm having a problem with the clock on the Fire, too. It was working fine but now it's about two hours and twenty minutes off. The time zone setting is right, and it won't let me manually change the clock. 

I restarted but it didn't help.

Love these electronics!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you still without WiFi?  If not, I really think that's the problem.  Can you go somewhere where there's WiFi?  A McDonald's or a Starbucks?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you still without WiFi? If not, I really think that's the problem. Can you go somewhere where there's WiFi? A McDonald's or a Starbucks?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I've resigned myself to hauling my lazy butt out of bed tomorrow morning and heading for Panera. It's only a couple of miles from where I'm at.

I've found a few apps that are working. We'll see what happens when I redownload the ones that aren't. Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let  us know, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Everything's okay. The clock reset on it's own as soon as I connected to Panera's Wi-Fi and all the apps are working. They're still working now that I'm out of Wi-Fi range. 

See, even my Fire was missing Panera.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everything's okay. The clock reset on it's own as soon as I connected to Panera's Wi-Fi and all the apps are working. They're still working now that I'm out of Wi-Fi range.
> 
> See, even my Fire was missing Panera.


Your fire was tired of being stuck in the house and wanted to go out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Your fire was tired of being stuck in the house and wanted to go out.


Yes, Fire's are people, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Gertie, glad your Fire was able to phone home!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Gertie, glad your Fire was able to phone home!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I can't believe how dependent I've become on a device that I never thought I'd have any use for.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've noticed that my Fire HD likes to phone home at least once a month. Otherwise it starts acting up. I don't normally have my wifi on so I make sure I get it on at least once a month - usually to check for updates and to download new books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I've noticed that my Fire HD likes to phone home at least once a month. Otherwise it starts acting up. I don't normally have my wifi on so I make sure I get it on at least once a month - usually to check for updates and to download new books.


Important safety tip. Thanks for that.


----------

